
TWiT #96: The Digg revolt, inside and out, why a Microsoft Yahoo merger makes no sense, and the My Space candidate...  - staunch
http://www.twit.tv/96
======
Goladus
The comparisons to phone numbers and home addresses are starting to piss me
off. Those numbers are protected for personal privacy reasons and have nothing
to do with copyrights, patents, or trade secrets.

